# Any Female Builders here?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Just curious. :wave:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Watcha got in mind, Big Boy ? ;-)


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

The reason I ask is because I keep referring to everyone as "guys" then I thought hey maybe there are some females here too. lol What types of kits do you build?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I forget where the thread is but there was a woman this introduced herself recently.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

the Dabbler said:


> Watcha got in mind, Big Boy ? ;-)


Sounds like a cutie!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

the Dabbler said:


> Watcha got in mind, Big Boy ? ;-)


Dabs, you're such a styrene tart!!
That's why we love you.....

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I build an occasional female, but most models come with males.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

is that what you meant bizz? Do we as modelers build female figures?

Reminds me of Buffy. Was she a vampire that slays or did she slay vampires?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

No I meant chicks who build kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How 'bout chicks who build chick kits?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bizz didn't want to offend any female modelers by referring to them as "guys" but now they're being called "chicks"?!?? That offends my feminine side - I wanta scratch somebody's eyes out!!! At the Northwest Ohio Spring Invitational that my local IPMS chapter is hosting in May, we will have a special award for Best Work by a Female Modeler. That has always attracted the distaff builders to our shows.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Smoke's english lesson for the day......*

*guys[plural] spoken used for talking to a group of people
Hey, guys, what’s happening?

Synonyms or related words for this meaning of guy: folks, gentlemen, gentlemen, people, ladies and gentlemen.*

This may confuse some, but if women builders are offended by being grouped in the synonym guys, they should speak up 

I wonder how many crossdressing male modelers there are 

Any Dr. Frankenfurter's?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I yam ophended at acshully bein lernt t spyk englich of.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Political correction?

Oops! I said the P word.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I tried getting in touch with my feminine side once,...ended up with a yeast infection !!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

dudes can get yeasty too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

the Dabbler said:


> I tried getting in touch with my feminine side once,...ended up with a yeast infection !!


Then make some bread!!
I'm sure we can find some cheese for sandwiches.....:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> ...ended up with a yeast infection !!





Magesblood said:


> dudes can get yeasty too.





Auroranut said:


> Then make some bread!! I'm sure we can find some cheese for sandwiches.....


Well, boys, if there _were_ any girl modelers around here I'm sure you've cleared them out by now. I'm not feelin' so hot myself...*urp*:drunk:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Well, boys, if there _were_ any girl modelers around here I'm sure you've cleared them out by now. I'm not feelin' so hot myself...*urp*:drunk:


Maybe not.
My daughter cruises through here fairly often.
This thread wouldn't even phase her.

Doesn't even come close to some of the conversations she has been involved in at WF.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe we some adults here first.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> Maybe not.
> My daughter cruises through here fairly often.
> This thread wouldn't even phase her.


The word is "faze." Unless you mean the thread wouldn't zap her like a phaser.


smoke14 said:


> *guys[plural] spoken used for talking to a group of people
> Hey, guys, what’s happening?*


*That's a fairly recent usage. I never heard anyone address a mixed-gender group, let alone a group of females, as "you guys" before the 1970s.


smoke14 said:



I wonder how many crossdressing male modelers there are 

Any Dr. Frankenfurter's?

Click to expand...

Who wants to know, dearie? 








*


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Now we have officially gone too far with this thread. lol


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

the Dabbler said:


> I tried getting in touch with my feminine side once,...ended up with a yeast infection !!


Thanx for sharing.................NOT!!
:drunk:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GENERALLY SPEAKING, scientific studies suggest that women are less likely than men to be involved in building models, sculpting, or other three-dimensional constructions due to their left-brain dominance. 

That's not to say that there aren't thousands and thousands of them who do, but you have to admit that the percentage is very low compared to men and the few that do are rare indeed and to be highly admired--if they're any good.

When they're involved in art, they're more likely going to be painting, scrapbooking, and the like working more in 2D. And, admittedly, a lot of this may be due to sex-role stereotyping but the percentages seem to indicate that there is much more at work here than that. Most of their work in 3D items even will be more simplistic constructions like clay pots, framed items, dressing and putting together dolls, and such vs. realistic sculpture and models. 

On the other hand, they're better, generally speaking, in the linguistic arts. Yeah, that means they talk a lot.

Oh, and if there ARE any female model builders out there reading this, PLEASE point me to studies showing where and how my conclusions are incorrect. I'd love to civilly discuss this further. 

Otherwise, please understand that I've read lots and lots on differences in the sexes over the years. There have been many fascinating studies in the nature vs. nurture vein. If the studies are wrong, fine, whatever. It's not political to me, it's just theory and studies seeking knowledge, IMHO.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

2 pages and 2 dozen os so responses and no one has yet to say they are a female model builder. So doe sthat answer any ones question about any women model builders on here?
Oh and by the way there are at least 2 on SSM.:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Where's Solesky? I haven't seen her around lately.....

Chris.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Most models are designed with men in mind thing that go really fast or destroy things also things that go really fast and destroy things. :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Some times I wear my girl friends clothes when I build models....does that count? :freak::tongue:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fluke said:


> Some times I wear my girl friends clothes when I build models....does that count? :freak::tongue:


Do we really need to know that? :freak: 

What about what's-her-name, the woman who wanted to know about the Polar Lights C-57D? And the other one who built a pretty cool lighted _Spindrift_ and _Jupiter 2_?

Ladies, are you out there? Hello? Anyone?

_(crickets chirping) _


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The last femme builder I recall was Bride of Godzilla. She got banned for starting threads like "Why don't the Aurora monster kits have genitals?" Seemed like a logical question to me. 
Penns you need to post something. You're ending in 666


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL If they did have genitals I certainly wouldn't want to SEE them!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

They would look real,now like Barbie dolls.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

T-Rex or Godzilla with perfect PlayBoy bunny boobies? LOL :tongue:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Yep still here and building!*

You guys...oops gentlemen want to get out a bit more...Of course we of the fairer sex build models, just because we don't peruse the forums doesn't mean we don't exsist!...(also we don't want to show you lot up!:tongue:).
I have just posted an add on to my Gunstar build on this very site..
Keep up the dialogues they make me laugh!
Aeryn43


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

......and there is the answer to the question! Thank you Aeryn4! I'm gonna go take a looksie right now. :wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

fluke said:


> LOL If they did have genitals I certainly wouldn't want to SEE them!


Kong`s dong would be scary!! He could club you to death with it. lol :tongue:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...lock coming...


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

My ex-girlfriend's daughter built a few models. She would watch me build and paint Polar Lights models. One day she commented to me that the plastic comes to life after it's painted. She ended up building a few, but lost interest later.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

fluke said:


> Some times I wear my girl friends clothes when I build models....does that count? :freak::tongue:


Depends on who you ask and if you ask me the answer is NO!!
I met a lady a couple of years ago and last time we talked more than a year and half ago she used to build models when she was younger and I also told her about these boards and SSM as well.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

If my girlfriend did I`d marry her!! lol


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

bizzarobrian said:


> If my girlfriend did I`d marry her!! lol



But, if she did, and you might fight about who gets to build a particular model or who used the last bottle of dullcoat.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

As long as it`s not about money like most rumbles. lol


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think female model builders are rare,the one girl I used to know that did was very good tho'. She worked at my old LHS before they closed. I used see her working on one ocassionally when I would visit. I kinda miss her,and the shop.


----------

